# Anyone ever use a barrel from American Barrel Company???



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm getting a 11-87 Sportsman 12 ga. I'm not sure if I want to go with Remington's 21 inch rifled barrel or American Barrel company's 24 inch rifled barrel. The ABC barrel has the 1 in 26 in twist. I'm not sure what the Remington barrel has. Anyone know? I also don't know anyone who's ever used a ABC barrel. Cabelas sells them. I called ABC a while back and the guy I talked to said they make slug barrels for the Benelli Nova's. I'd like to hear from someone who used one. Thanks.


----------



## New York Hunter (Aug 22, 2006)

I went ahead and put an 11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga. on layaway today. I don't have to worry about the ABC barrel now!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hope it works out good for you


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I got an 11-87 with a Remington deer barrel. It shoots real well with the Remington Buckhammer slugs.


----------

